# HGVC Introductions Club



## 1kabooki (Apr 10, 2007)

I apologize in advance for my ignorance regarding timeshares as a newbie to this forum.  I find that the different programs are so complex that searching the forum for information is very piecemeal.  Although, the information is likely there if I did a thorough search (I tried but couldn't find for my specific situation), it is more facile to just ask even if it has already been asked.  Sorry for any redundancy.  

I got sucked into a HGVC Vacation Introductions Program which cost my $1395  (to lock in my prices and for 5,000 points) and I am very annoyed that I was so gullible.  Strangely, I am still interested in a timeshare, although from what I have read here, it is better to purchase through resale.  I will probably not buy at all.  However, if I do, I will buy resale and just eat the cost of the introductions program.  

Even with the sunk costs of the introductions program and the incentive rewards of free flights for my girlfriend and I to Hawaii and one week stay in Hawaii (worth 15,000 points) per the representative, I assume that resale is still better.  I am correct?

The representative made it sound that every reservation I made at a Hilton resort would cost me $49.  Is this correct?  Even at your home resort?  

Does it really matter where the deed is?  They vary in maintenece fees, is that it?  Why would anyone rather have a more expensive deed at a prime Hilton resort than a cheaper one if they are the same yearly points, but different costs.

Thanks in advance for your help.  Man this timeshare business gives me a headache.  I just don't know if it is worth it.


----------



## 1kabooki (Apr 10, 2007)

*rescind introductions program?*

oh yeah, 

it seems that one can rescind their timeshare purchase within 10 days.  but do you know if I can rescind my participation in the introduction program and get a refund?  I assume no.  

thanks for your help.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 10, 2007)

HGVC is a very good program.  And yes, you want to buy it resale and not direct from the developer (like many of us did, so don't feel bad). 

Once you decide if timesharing is something you want to do, take your time, ask questions here and look for some good resale values.

Having said that though, I don't know if your Intro program package is able to be rescinded.  Read your documents clearly and call HGVC and ask directly about that issue.

Good Luck!


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know if you can rescind the introductions package -- best to look at your purchase documents to see if there is anything in there.  Also, it wouldn't hurt to call HGVC.

Otherwise, try to make good use of it -- the price is not absolutely terrible for 5000 points.  You could either stay for a week in a 2BR during Gold season, or a 1BR during Platinum (4800 points) for the ~$1400 you paid.

As far as the incentives for purchasing, if you look around you will find that the money you save buying resale will far outweigh the incentives.  Personally, I saved ~$15K purchasing resale vs. the developer cost.

Now on to a couple of your other questions:  You can make reservations at your home resort for the exact unit type and season you own 12 months in advance.  That reservation is free.  If you want to reserve something else (different unit type, different resort, etc.) there is a $49 reservation fee.  The only advantage of owning at a specific resort is the ability to reserve that unit type 12 months out -- to reserve anything else you can do that at 9 months out.  Then points are points.  It doesn't matter where you own, and then you just look at purchase price and yearly maintenance fees to decide what you want to buy.

We are new to timeshares as well (purchased in December) but so far we have been pleased with HGVC and their flexibility.  Another big perk I have used 3 times already is the Open Season reservation, where you can reserve 30 days out and either use a discounted cash price or points.  If you search around this forum, you will find plenty of threads discussing HGVC pros and cons.

Kurt


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 10, 2007)

As you said, sometime the info on this BBS is piecemeal so there is a HGVC advice article posted on the TUG advice board which may answer many of your questions about HGVC.  LINK  

Second, there is often new people like yourself who ask the same questions about HGVC. Try looking at posts by Korndoc (Jeff) who has been asking alot of questions about HGVC over the last couple months and now is ready to make his purchase. 

Good Luck and welcome to TUG


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 11, 2007)

$1395 for 5000 points really isn't  bad at all especailly if you go to Hawaii.  7 nights at Hilton Hawaiian Village in a single hotel room is $1638 minium. 7 nights at Hilton Waikoloa in a single hotel room is $2293 minium.

Get a 2-bdrm gold season in Hawaii.  Take along some friends and split the cost.  $700 for a week in a 2-bdrm fully furnished suite in Hawaii can't be beat especially at HHV or the new timeshare on the Big Island.


----------



## i39249 (Apr 11, 2007)

"Even with the sunk costs of the introductions program and the incentive rewards of free flights for my girlfriend and I to Hawaii and one week stay in Hawaii (worth 15,000 points) per the representative, I assume that resale is still better. I am correct?"



If the $1395 includes free flight for you and your girlfriend and stay at a resort for a week, that's a pretty good price for trying out something to see if you like it or not.  Also depending on where you live, that might cover the airfare alone, assuming that you don't live on the islands......


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Apr 12, 2007)

*VIP Trial program*

The VIP program is a great way to try out the HGVC program!!  We did this in 2002 and loved the ease of booking our reservation in Hawaii.  At the time rooms in the Rainbow tower were going for $500 per night, so we figured we got our money's worth.  We stayed platinum in a 1 bedroom garden view for 3 nights and in a 1 bedroom plus ocean view for 3 nights in the Lagoon Tower.  It was a way for us to see what the difference in rooms was.  We went through another refresher presentation in Hawaii but it was low key and no pressure to purchase at all.  Having had the experience with the VIP program sold us on HGVC and we later purchased our weeks resale.  HGVC has a very flexible program and is a fantastic timeshare.  Have fun and enjoy your trip to Oahu.


----------



## korndoc (Apr 12, 2007)

1kabooki said:


> Man this timeshare business gives me a headache.  I just don't know if it is worth it.



HUGE headache, but I do think it is worth it.  The more questions I ask and the more information and knowledge I gain,  sometimes the more confused I get.  However, the men and women reading TUG every day have been wonderful and are incredibly patient.  They have all gone through it before and are willing to help you have a good experience.  It's a pretty expensive investment, so do your research and be patient until you fully understand what it is you want from time sharing. Then ask more questions! Only then can you make a decision you won't regret 11 days later.



Bill4728 said:


> .... there is often new people like yourself who ask the same questions about HGVC. Try looking at posts by Korndoc (Jeff) who has been asking alot of questions about HGVC over the last couple months and now is ready to make his purchase.
> Good Luck and welcome to TUG



Like I said. I have asked a lot and guys like Bill have been sooooooooooo helpful.  Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## korndoc (Apr 12, 2007)

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> The VIP program is a great way to try out the HGVC program!!



How do you get onto the HGVC VIP program?  We have gone on a few Marriott introductory mini-vacations and have loved it. Great cheap vacations. Plus it exposed us to time sharing in a great way.  

Jeff


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 12, 2007)

The VIP program ($1395 for the one time use of 5000 pts) is HGVC hope that if you stay at HGVC, you'll buy from HGVC. It is offered to people who tour HGVC but pass on buying. 

So although it isn't a good deal (Renting from a HGVC owner will often be cheaper), it isn't a bad deal either.


----------



## 1kabooki (Apr 12, 2007)

*thanks for the replies*

Thank you for the replies.  They have been very helpful.  I appreciate your time.  

Just for clarification.  I did not get a free flight with the introduction program.  I only get it (points necessary for a free flight to Hawaii) if I buy the timeshare through the developer.


----------



## korndoc (Apr 13, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> .... it isn't a good deal (Renting from a HGVC owner will often be cheaper), it isn't a bad deal either.



Duh...didn't even think about renting from an owner.  Thanks, again, Bill.  The deals I have had with Marriott were VERY good, like $600 for 5-6 nights in Hawaii.  
Jeff


----------



## chuck1955 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Take advantage of the VIP program*

We toured in 2005 (at LV Strip) and bought the VIP program.  I felt kind of stupid afterwards as well, but we did end up going to Hawaii in March 06 and staying in the Kalia tower.  IMO it was well worth it.  We had to sit thru another pitch there as well, but still well worth it.  I still haven't bought yet, but I'm still looking.

Chuck


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 16, 2007)

VIP vs renting from owner
With VIP For $1400
1. You have only 5000 pts (typically a 2 bd / week during gold season)
2. You must sit thru another sales presentation.
3. There are restrictions on when and where you go.

Renting from Owner:
1. You must find a HGVC owner who wants to rent at a price, place and time you want.
2. You don't have to waste 2-3 hours of your vacation sitting thru a sale presentation.
3. The price can be better than $1400 but not always
4. There are some trust issues. (is the owner legit? How do we handle the payments? What if I show and there is no unit?)  -
-BUT, If you look in the buying selling and renting board you'll see lots of suggestions to help with these concerns. 

Some people may choose the VIP program & some the owner rental.


----------



## dawg (Apr 16, 2007)

We also were convinced to buy the VIP program when I went on tour in Las Vegas back in 2000.  If I remeber right I belive I paid $1,495 for the VIP. After that is when I found TUG.  I then purchased 7000 points on the resale market.  I have a total investment of $10,500 (including the VIP purchase)  for the points that I bought.  That is far less then buying from HGVC.  You can go to Hawaii with the savings from buying on the resale market.

Dale


----------

